# Denial of Services Attack 12/11/2004



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 12, 2004)

MartialTalk was targeted with a Denial of Services attack this afternnoon, resulting in a 3-4 hour outage.  The good folks at RackNine were able to minimize the impact and help get us back on the web.  

 We apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## AnimEdge (Dec 13, 2004)

Ah the fun of DoS maybe you made some one a bit mad eh?


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 13, 2004)

Its the gift that keeps on giving.  It wasn't a good afternoon today. But you hung in there Kaith, thank you. TW


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 13, 2004)

At this time I can't go into much details based on the advice of our attorney. The short 'safe' version is that several yahoo accounts have been shutdown, that we have been coordinating information with our host, their datacenter, and law enforcement agencies.  

At this time, it appears to have been the work of one or a small number of what we call "Script Kiddies".  These aren't real 'hackers', just jerks who run little scripts and then brag about how special they are.

Things may be a little unstable for a few days, but we'll be fine.  I've actually had little to do during this mess, as everything is in the hands of our hosts security experts. 

More info, when I can.

Again, thanks for the patience.


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 13, 2004)

I think this has also messed up the email notification system. Every since it started I haven't been notified about updates to the threads I am on. I went to the "loser control panel" to check and see if my info was still their and it is.
  I tried updating my info and I still don't get notification.


  What I would give to spend about 5 minutes in an elevator with "hackers" & jerks that write viruses........


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 13, 2004)

Robert, I just want a few minutes, me, them, and a pencil......

A side-effect of this is that the forum-based email is offline.  That means no notices, or account activations (which is why we have shut down accepting new members for a few days), etc.  If you contact someone through the 'email a member' feature, they won't get it.


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 13, 2004)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Robert, I just want a few minutes, me, them, and a pencil......


 
 That would be a holiday, wouldn't.


----------

